# Should Christians say the pledge of allegiance?



## Throwback (Jun 9, 2005)

THINK about what the pledge says and tell me your thoughts on whether or not a chrisitan should be "pledging allegiance" to a flag.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I pledge allegiance to the Flag
     of the United States of America,
and to the Republic for which it stands:
     one Nation under God, indivisible,
With Liberty and Justice for all.

I Pledge Allegiance I Promise to be faithful and true (Promise my loyalty) 
to the flag  to the emblem that stands for and represents 
of the United States all 50 states, each of them individual, and individually represented on the flag 
of America  yet formed into a UNION of one Nation. 
and to the Republic  And I also pledge my loyalty to the Government that is itself a Republic, a form of government where the PEOPLE are sovereign, 
for which it stands, this government also being represented by the Flag to which I promise loyalty. 
one Nation under God, These 50 individual states are united as a single Republic under the Divine providence of God, "our most powerful resource" (according to the words of President Eisenhower) 
Indivisible, and can not be separated.   (This part of the original version of the pledge was written just 50 years after the beginning of the Civil War and demonstrates the unity sought in the years after that divisive period in our history) 
with Liberty  The people of this Nation being afforded the freedom to pursue "life, liberty, and happiness", 
and Justice  And each person entitled to be treated justly, fairly, and according to proper law and principle, 
for All. And these principles afforded to EVERY AMERICAN, regardless of race, religion, color, creed, or any other criteria.   Just as the flag represents 50 individual states that can not be divided or separated, this Nation represents millions of people who can not be separated or divided. 

 Thus it is that when you Pledge Allegiance to the United States Flag, You:
**Promise your loyalty to the Flag itself*.
**Promise your loyalty to your own and the other 49 States*.
**Promise your loyalty to the Government that unites us all*,
     Recognizing that we are ONE Nation under God,
     That we can not or should not be divided or alone,
     And understanding the right to Liberty and Justice belongs to ALL of us.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

T


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 9, 2005)

Throwback said:
			
		

> THINK about what the pledge says and tell me your thoughts on whether or not a chrisitan should be "pledging allegiance" to a flag.
> T


Got no problem with it.  Now if it contained something along the lines of ... "above (or before) God", we might have a little problem...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jun 10, 2005)

No problem here either. We did it every night this week in VBS and then we pledged the Christian flag and Bible.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 10, 2005)

I have no problem with the Pledge.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I have no problem with the Pledge and wouldn't change a thing about it!


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 10, 2005)

As long as they are "American" Christians...  I wouldn't expect a Christian from another country to pledge his/her allegiance to the American flag...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 10, 2005)

The pledge is just fine.
The bible said to render unto Ceasar that which is Ceasar's and unto God tha which is God's.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 10, 2005)

No problem


----------



## fredw (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are American, you should say the pledge.  I don't see where there's any excuse.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 10, 2005)

fredw said:
			
		

> If you are American, you should say the pledge.  I don't see where there's any excuse.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 10, 2005)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> As long as they are "American" Christians...  I wouldn't expect a Christian from another country to pledge his/her allegiance to the American flag...



That's what brought this thread to my mind. A woman from Mexico was in our VBS end of the week sing a long and she didn't say it. It got me to wondering why. I can think of several reasons, that is one (although the woman beside her also a mexican, said it).

T


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 10, 2005)

Throwback said:
			
		

> That's what brought this thread to my mind. A woman from Mexico was in our VBS end of the week sing a long and she didn't say it. It got me to wondering why. I can think of several reasons, that is one (although the woman beside her also a mexican, said it).
> 
> T


Is she a U.S. citizen?  
I wouldn't say a pledge (if one exists) to Mexico's (or any other country's) flag.  However, if I became a citizen of that country, I'd assume I'd be happy about it and gladly pledge my allegiance.  Don't you  do that in some fashion anyway when you are given citizenship?     Thankful (again) I was born here...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Throwback (Jun 10, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Is she a U.S. citizen?
> I wouldn't say a pledge (if one exists) to Mexico's (or any other country's) flag.  However, if I became a citizen of that country, I'd assume I'd be happy about it and gladly pledge my allegiance.  Don't you  do that in some fashion anyway when you are given citizenship?     Thankful (again) I was born here...
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



I don't know if she is a U.S. citizen or not, but from he state of affairs I doubt it.    

T


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jun 11, 2005)

*Amen!!*



			
				Branchminnow said:
			
		

> The pledge is just fine.
> The bible said to render unto Ceasar that which is Ceasar's and unto God tha which is God's.



STILL says it...


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Pledge*

Now what is the origin of the Justice part of the pledge Throwback? I mean is there more to it than "proper law and principal"? This seems kind of a flux definition of Justice. So is there more to it; what did the author have in mind do you know, especially you posted it here on Spiritual Forum?


----------



## RThomas (Jun 22, 2005)

Some christians wont say the pledge- Jehovah's Witnesses for example.   I'm sure they could take your original excerpts and put a different spin on them. Though, I'm sure some wouldn't consider them christians anyway.

Personally, I think if your a citizen of this country you should say it, but have the right to choose not to.


----------



## Woodsong (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, playing the other side of the argument....
How can Christians pledge their allegiance to a political entity?  Jesus said to render unto Caesar what is his but that refers to money.  He does not ever tell us to render our alligiance to the gov't and in fact he was pretty separate from the gov't at his time.  Shouldn't our alligiance be to the spirital nation God has brought us into?  Isn't he the one that is due our alligiance?  

Before I get pounced on, I do say the pledge myself but I do think about this everytime I say it.   

The same question could be posed, is it proper for Christians to serve in the military whose mission is the protection of the USA via armed force if required.  

Again, I am just asking the question.  I have a TON of respect for those that have served in the military.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't think any American should have a problem with saying the pledge, Jew, Christian, atheist, whatever.


----------



## justus3131 (Jun 22, 2005)

No problem.  In fact I still feel a rush of patriotism whenever it is stated.  I tend to get upset when I see Americans not participating or wearing their baseball caps as it is stated.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2005)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> Ok, playing the other side of the argument....
> How can Christians pledge their allegiance to a political entity?  Jesus said to render unto Caesar what is his but that refers to money.  *He does not ever tell us to render our alligiance to the gov't and in fact he was pretty separate from the gov't at his time.  Shouldn't our alligiance be to the spirital nation God has brought us into?  Isn't he the one that is due our alligiance*?
> 
> Before I get pounced on, *I do say the pledge myself but I do think about this everytime I say it.   *
> .




Me too, especially now. You are pledging allegiance to a symbol of a secular country and it's government. Are we not like strangers in this world? This is not our home and this country is not our savior!

T


----------

